# cwm issue with sd card



## fredderf81 (Jul 12, 2011)

Mod Type:: Recovery

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Carrier:: Verizon

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
hello, first post here, i usually just lurk  ... i noticed in my cwm recovery (latest) i can only install a rom or backup/restore a rom from the internal sd card. i am coming from the inc2 and am used to doing everything from the external sd card. is this possible?? or am i just missing something?

thanks


----------



## kisypher (May 29, 2012)

nm


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Development section is for ROM and kernel releases only. Please post all question threads in the SGS3 General sub-forum. Moving to the SGS3 General sub-forum.


----------



## travisgmyers (May 15, 2012)

Install CWM 5.8.4.8 from the All ClockworkMod Recoveries menu in ROM Manager. I had the same problem coming from a DX.


----------



## Curley (Aug 7, 2011)

There is a selection to chose from another SD card. So when you chose install from SD, there is another option that allows you to chose another SD and that takes you to the external SD card.

Happy Flashing!


----------



## mean sixteen (Nov 20, 2011)

fredderf81 said:


> Mod Type:: RecoveryDifficulty:: EasyMod Status:: StableApply In:: CWM RecoveryCarrier:: VerizonRequires Root:: YesSource:: hello, first post here, i usually just lurk  ... i noticed in my cwm recovery (latest) i can only install a rom or backup/restore a rom from the internal sd card. i am coming from the inc2 and am used to doing everything from the external sd card. is this possible?? or am i just missing something?
> 
> thanks


I had this problem. It ended up being the format on my SD card. Reformatted in phoned and all better.

Hope this helps!

Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


----------



## wonderrx (Jul 18, 2012)

mean sixteen said:


> I had this problem. It ended up being the format on my SD card. Reformatted in phoned and all better.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Sent through Mental Telepathy...or my GS3


Can you recap how you formatted your card and confirm that you are now backing up to the external sd?

I haven't been able to figure out how to get it to backup to the SD and in CWM the settiings option to use external SD is uncheckable.

I have formatted my card first in android on the phone and that didn't help after a reboot so then I reformatted in Recovery/CWM and that didn't help either.

I am using 5.8.4.9. Thanks for your help.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I had the same problem and it was th CWM i had installed.... I then switched to the touch recovery and now its working.. i like it better also


----------



## wonderrx (Jul 18, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> I had the same problem and it was th CWM i had installed.... I then switched to the touch recovery and now its working.. i like it better also


Just bought/installed touch and still no external install or backup options when in recovery and the check box in rom manager for using external SD card is greyed out.

Any other suggestions anyone have?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

v 5.8.4.5??


----------



## wonderrx (Jul 18, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> v 5.8.4.5??


Verizon S3 ClockworkMod Recovery 5.8.4.8 and the Rom Manager app version is v5.0.0.8. I flashed my recovery from Rom Manager using the S3 Verizon option.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

thats the version i had that did NOT work....

flash this.. i can confirm this works for all cariers including verizon..

it SHOULD fix the ext sd card problem you are having...

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29370-twrp-for-the-sgsiii-t-mo-should-work-for-sprint-and-att-too/


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> thats the version i had that did NOT work....
> 
> flash this.. i can confirm this works for all cariers including verizon..
> 
> ...


Have they fixed the problem with backups where it includes all of your internal SD card contents in the backup (therefor making them HUGE)? That's why I've been on CWM instead of TWRP.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

not sure??? how do i test this?? and ill let ya know


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> not sure??? how do i test this?? and ill let ya know


Put 3GB of video files on your internal storage (virtual SD card, not real SD card), perform a backup, and look to see if any of the files in your backup are huge (most likely over 3GB). Otherwise, you can start to pick apart your backup files, extract the archives, and look inside them to see if they have any of your sdcard contents in there.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

looking into that right now


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

hmm the backup is 1.6 gigs... just dont know how to see whats in it


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> hmm the backup is 1.6 gigs... just dont know how to see whats in it


I don't think you should have a 1.6GB backup. That sounds way too large. Aren't the backup files .tar files or something like that? (don't have a TWRP backup handy to look at)


----------



## wonderrx (Jul 18, 2012)

I'd really like to stick with CWM if at all possible, very comfortable with that. Nothing against TWRP, just haven't been using it for 3 years like CWM. I love initiating the backup from Rom Manager too giving it a descriptive name.

I saw there was some new multi installer that lets you pick from several recoveries, I believe that has TWRP as one of the options.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I don't think you should have a 1.6GB backup. That sounds way too large. Aren't the backup files .tar files or something like that? (don't have a TWRP backup handy to look at)


yes one tar is over 800 gigs and another tar is 780ish gb..


----------



## wonderrx (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the help all. Still hoping something can be found with CWM Recovery to use the external SD card. Maybe an update. If anyone else has any ideas I'd love to see em!


----------

